# Trek Madone Questions



## bike eagle (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, folks. I'm going tomorrow to look at a pre-owned 2006 Trek Madone. Before I go, I have a few questions.

1. The owner is asking $1600 for a new-condition Madone 5.2. Sounds pretty reasonable to me. What do you all think?

2. It is currently sporting a triple. Is it a big deal to change that to a compact double if I decide to go that route later? I'm not much of a mechanic, so I know this is a newbie-type question.

3. I used to own a low-end Pilot 1.0 (Al frame). For you Madone owners, how is the ride? I had been thinking about more of a plush bike, but a good deal on a Madone is hard to pass up. I'm hoping the OCLV carbon 120 will be responsive, but smoother than the Al frame on my Pilot was.

Thanks for any help! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Steve W


----------



## bike eagle (Jun 17, 2008)

Forgot to add, I'm 6'1" with a 32" inseam. Does a size 58 frame sound about right?

Thanks!


----------



## lablover (Sep 18, 2007)

*madone*

The triple is real cheap on closeout these days and you may be able to get one new for a reasonable price, call bikeman in Maine, 1-800-bikeman and ask, they had some madone's on the floor but I bought a new madone 5.2.

If you want to go from a triple to a double you will have to change some parts out. The shifters (for sure), deraileurs, crankset and cassette. You should find out for sure by calling the above #. I rode with a guy riding a triple (I have the compact double) and he seems to be shifting a hell of a lot more than me. Some people swear by the triple, I decided it wasn't for me. Good luck and ride on...


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

bike eagle said:


> 1. The owner is asking $1600 for a new-condition Madone 5.2. Sounds pretty reasonable to me. What do you all think?


If it doesn't fit you like a glove, it will be a waste of money.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

For what it would cost you to swap out parts: crankset, left shifter, front deraileur and various and sundry parts it would be better to look for a new Madone of prior year stock for comparable money + a warranty.

zac


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

lablover said:


> The triple is real cheap on closeout these days and you may be able to get one new for a reasonable price, call bikeman in Maine, 1-800-bikeman and ask, they had some madone's on the floor but I bought a new madone 5.2.
> 
> *If you want to go from a triple to a double you will have to change some parts out. The shifters (for sure), deraileurs, crankset and cassette.*


ARE YOU JOKING?????????? You obviously have no idea what you're talking about. 
Sorry


----------



## bike eagle (Jun 17, 2008)

brentster said:


> ARE YOU JOKING?????????? You obviously have no idea what you're talking about.
> Sorry


Where is he wrong? What would I really have to change to go from a triple to a double? Thanks.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

bike eagle said:


> Where is he wrong? What would I really have to change to go from a triple to a double? Thanks.


Just buy a new crankset with chainrings. After your LBS installs it and adjusts your front derailleur, you'll be on your way.

Good luck


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nothing against the bike you're looking at, but if I were in the $1,600 price range, I'd buy new. There are lots of good choices, you'll get some assistance with bike fit, and you'll get a warranty (and probably free tune ups for a period of time).

I know that pricing varies by region, but in my area one LBS has the '08 Madone 4.5 priced at $1,700 - comes with either a compact or triple crankset. 

I've never ridden the Trek OCLV 110/120 carbons so I can't offer a comparison, but IMO the TCT carbon of the 4.5 is a very nice frameset at that pricepoint. Braking is decidedly on the weak side, but once purchased replace the brake pads (Kool Stops - $7/ pr.)


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I agree with the above poster, lean towards a new Madone. Even if you pay more, you are getting a better riding bike - not to mention the other things PJ352 mentioned. 

Verdict: Get the best new Madone you can afford.


----------



## bike eagle (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks, everybody. I just got back from riding it, and the Madone was as advertised. Absolutely perfect condition. I passed only because I feel like I need a more upright geometry. Specialized Roubaix? Thanks.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bike eagle said:


> Thanks, everybody. I just got back from riding it, and the Madone was as advertised. Absolutely perfect condition. I passed only because I feel like I need a more upright geometry. Specialized Roubaix? Thanks.


If you're looking for a more upright riding position, focus on the head tube lengths of the bikes in question. The Roubaix is an excellent bike, but I'd also suggest the Sequoia because the HT lengths are longer for a given frame size. 
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=08Sequoia


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> If you're looking for a more upright riding position, focus on the head tube lengths of the bikes in question. The Roubaix is an excellent bike, but I'd also suggest the Sequoia because the HT lengths are longer for a given frame size.
> http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=08Sequoia



Or if you're really Really REALLY looking for an upright position you might try this other offering from Specialized.
http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=08Fatboy


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

brentster said:


> Or if you're really Really REALLY looking for an upright position you might try this other offering from Specialized.
> http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=08Fatboy


Looks like my '99 Honda Magna, only there's a _hole_ where the engine goes!!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

You mentioned that you have a Pilot now? The Madone 4.5 HT is 2.5cm shorter than the Pilot's. The 2008 Madone 4.5, all of the Performance fit models for that matter, have 3cm longer head tubes than the 2006 Madone that you tried.


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

Why more upright? Could be your existing bike has too much reach.....are you trying to get away from back issues? If so, try a higher head tube (Madonne '08 Performance Fit) and a smaller frame size (shorter reach) - need to get fit by someone who knows what they are doing...


----------



## bike eagle (Jun 17, 2008)

I-Ride said:


> Why more upright? Could be your existing bike has too much reach.....are you trying to get away from back issues? If so, try a higher head tube (Madonne '08 Performance Fit) and a smaller frame size (shorter reach) - need to get fit by someone who knows what they are doing...


Thanks, everybody. Yes, I have some minor back issues.


----------

